# Mondeo ST...



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I have been at it again just the start of the detail cleaning those hard to reach areas...

Methods used...

- Sprayed a mix or Conc. interior cleaner, Elite Wizz wash & wax and TFR leave to soak for 10 mins. scrubbing with a brush after 5 mins 
- Power hosed off and re-applied.. Scrubbed and washed off. 
- Then Wizz wash and wax and AC snow foam mix washed with a bug sponge and the rinsed with the hose. 
-dried with water magnet and air line
-applied Elite trim shine and buffed when dry.

I also bought some strut top covers from Ford to tidy up the appearance.. Now to get at theose wheel arches and repaint the axle!!!:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice job there Ronnie


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good mate


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking nice and clean every where.
This is what we like - nice attention to the details no one will ever be able to see fully. But you know it is clean and that is what counts :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The main reason I did it was to size it for a bloody huge merc sprinter intercooler!!!!! and by jove i think i might be able to get it to fit... 535D BM owners watchout!!!:devil:


----------



## wassap (Feb 23, 2007)

Oooh sounds interesting, how much more power can you squeeze out of it with a bigger intercooler?

I have a focus ST which i plan to mod a little (bluefin,intercooler,induction kit etc)

Oh it looks good too


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

With a bigger intercooler 220bhp and 430-450blft torque is easily achieveable but I am going to keep her at 200ish bhp mark but have the added reassurance that nothing is being streched to the limit. I have a firend who works for ford they have a customer who is pushing just over 300bhp out of his focus ST!!!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Ronnie,

nice details, if your ever board again you can clean under the bonnet of my Mondie! 

I've a 130TDCI but put a Tunit on it and it should be around the 165 ish mark. Made a good difference to her. 

You chip yours yet? 

PS: a Performance Blue ST is what I really wanted but had to settle for my secong fav, a Diamond White Zetec S! Yours looks class!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stevies. thanx mate no at the mo she it bog standard as its quick enough for the wife to play with..LOL... I am going to Torque Tronics to get it done in the spring time when the roads arn't as slippy...

Any time the are dead wasy to pull apart!!


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

450lb's of torque, good luck with the clutch lol - Looks much better clean. Top job.


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

I wouldnt let her near it mate you know what that wife of yours is like


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL she drive it faster than me and always tells me about the boy racers that try it on and how she loves to leave them sitting!!!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Think that all women are like that!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

I must remember that next time i see her Lol.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ur a bad egg Linty!!!!sure the Rolla would be too quick for the general neway!!!!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

lol ronnie you're insane! gotta admit thou that mondy is a damn nice car, im stuck with the focus for the time being...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Angus u gotta be a bit looped around here.. Don't knock the Focus I got one as well and I love it to bits mate!!


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice pics, those motors are something else, alwayse
been a ford man, can't seem to get away from them,
I have had other makes, but alwayse come back to my top
end fords.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one Ronnie cracking work, keeping the blue ovel boys on top.


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Strut Top Covers*

Hi Ronnie,

Car looks great, would you mind PM'ing the part number for the Strut top covers over to me please?

Thanks in advance.....:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No probs.. I'll fish them out and send them right over!!!


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

Magic,

Thanks Ronnie. Will be paying my local stealer a visit tomorrow.

Thanks for help.

:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No probs any time m8 next u need aero wipers like the new focus only they are £40 per pair  :doublesho . I nearly fainted when I priced them!!!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Ronnie, I'm looking at doing this to mine in the near future but wondered what you did about the electrics? I know its nice and easy to remove the grill and lights so i can do that but did you clean anything under the engine cover?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I just gave it a quick clean up... Blasted it with the powerhose scrubbed it up same as the rest of the bay, washed it off just a general tidy of all the nooks and crannies. Turned her on let her run 4 a while when she was heated up and the steam had stopped put her back together and that was that no probs whatsoever as far as electrics etc. Hope this helped.. I have a pic with the cover off i'll dig it out and post it up 4 u if u like:thumb:


----------

